# shorts recommendation



## AZmuchacho (Nov 14, 2013)

I need to upgrade to some actual riding shorts. My staple of standard cargo shorts which I typically wear isn't cutting it.

any brand or specific material that you would recommend to look for. 

I am looking for something with several pockets and while I do not want them real baggy, I don't want them skin tight either as I can't pull off the spandex look.


----------



## 53119 (Nov 7, 2008)

define "several". dedicated cycling shorts or any active oriented clothing wont have too many or too big compartments for all the obvious reasons. look at endura to start.


----------



## Nubster (May 15, 2009)

Get a quality bike short or bib and wear the baggy shorts of your choice over them. Mountain bike shorts usually suck as the chamois isn't tight against the body where it needs to be and they are expensive.


----------



## Shakester (Jun 26, 2012)

I ride with Fox Rangers and Endura Humvee 3/4s. Both are great pair of shorts. There are lots of good ones out there but those are my 2 go to shorts. At times, I just wear the padded liner that came with either one and just throw on a pair of khaki cargo shorts, which lots of people seem to do. You can buy a Fox Evolution padded liner and just wear any shorts you want with them.


----------



## Terranaut (Jun 9, 2014)

Nubster said:


> Get a quality bike short or bib and wear the baggy shorts of your choice over them. Mountain bike shorts usually suck as the chamois isn't tight against the body where it needs to be and they are expensive.


This.

I don't have a bib yet but do this now using compression shorts under baggy shorts. I have 2 pair. 1 pair are Umbro soccer 3/4 shorts with ties for just below the knee. these are great for a short easy ride or if it is really hot. My other shorts are descent riding shorts. Much more heavy duty and $42 including shipping from China. The crotch breaths and is made out of a stretchy breathable material. Either way I like the 2 layer non spandex setup.


----------



## iamtylerdurden (Mar 17, 2009)

i have had good luck with Greg Norman "Shark" and under armour golf shorts. The ones with poly/spandex blend move and stretch well. Would like them a little longer like my prana stretch zions, but the Greg Normans can be had for like $14 at dept stores.


----------



## Ladmo (Jan 11, 2013)

I like ZOIC shorts. Some of the Fox shorts are good also. Not inexpensive though.


----------



## unrooted (Jul 31, 2007)

I just made the "investment" on a pair of Yeti Teller shorts, you only get the outer short, but they are super comfortable, simple have 2 zip pockets and I can even ride with my phone in my pocket without it slapping my thigh on every pedal stroke. 

I know some people think it's lame to wear a bike brands clothes if you don't have that particular bike brand, but I think if something is designed well and looks good then I don't give a rats ace what people think. Well I still wouldn't wear something that said trek on it. . .


----------



## silentG (May 18, 2009)

Zoic Black Market shorts are a less expensive Zoic model. They come with a liner and are interchangeable with liners from other shorts.

For example, I have some Pearl Izumi Canyon shorts that I stopped using in favor of two pairs of Zoic Black Market. The PI liner is a bit lighter weight than the Zoic liner and it snaps into the Zoics and away I go.

A note on the PI Canyon - it doesn't have a belt and only has a single zipper pocket. 

Zoics tend to be rich in pockets and have a full belt (not some BS sewn in belt like Hoss Ponderosas used to have).

The belt thing matters as my PI shorts seem to migrate down a bit when I ride and tend to get hung up on the nose of my saddle while the Zoics never do.

Maybe that wouldn't happen to you but the relevance here is that it is something to think about with a short - pockets, belts, attached liner, removable liner, etc

The Black Market fits true to size and can be hard for around $40 or so online are have proven to be very durable.


----------



## TraxFactory (Sep 10, 1999)

+1 on the Zoic. Not cheap but good quality. I like the Ether's best with the premium liner.


----------



## Ronnieron12 (Mar 4, 2014)

Nubster said:


> Get a quality bike short or bib and wear the baggy shorts of your choice over them. Mountain bike shorts usually suck as the chamois isn't tight against the body where it needs to be and they are expensive.


+1 on this. Bibs are where its at.


----------



## trailrider24 (Dec 14, 2012)

I wear Endura Humvee. It's good for me. Comes with a liner and many pockets. One thing I don't like is that the back of the shorts are waterproof at the thighs, but not at the buttcrack. I assume it's because it have to be ventilated there, but still, it's so bad when you get soaking wet just there.. Otherwise I'm satisfied, little hot over 30 c degree.


----------



## bourget117 (Mar 15, 2006)

I'm considering the Endura Humvee as well. Not sure if it's gonna be the 3/4 or regular. I currently use oakley and fox. The Oakleys are great looking durable shorts but the built in liner isn't so great. The fox are just ok but the liner really is comfortable.


----------



## FastBanana (Aug 29, 2013)

I really like the endura Singletrack 2 shorts. Royal Esquires are great for gravity. 

Avoid One Ind Vapor shorts, garbage.


----------



## Rhialto (Oct 21, 2009)

I admit that I buy lots of equipment online, but in this case I would strongly recommend that you visit your LBS and try different shorts from various manufacturers. I have shorts from Sombrio, Mace, Raceface, MEC and Fox and in my experience sizing is all over the map between brands. Also, what might look good on paper (or online) may not be to your liking once you try it on. An uncomfortable pair of shorts can make an epic ride more misery than pleasure.


----------



## stiksandstones (Oct 7, 2004)

Have you heard of Troy Lee Designs? The SKYLINE is the #1 seller for a casual all mountain short, and getting a little more premium, technical and high end with the RUCKUS short for all mountain. 
Troy Lee Designs® | Ruckus Short

Troy Lee Designs® | Skyline Short

There are a few more in the TLD Line, but I think skyline and ruckus might be up your alley?



AZmuchacho said:


> I need to upgrade to some actual riding shorts. My staple of standard cargo shorts which I typically wear isn't cutting it.
> 
> any brand or specific material that you would recommend to look for.
> 
> I am looking for something with several pockets and while I do not want them real baggy, I don't want them skin tight either as I can't pull off the spandex look.


----------



## FastBanana (Aug 29, 2013)

stiksandstones said:


> Have you heard of Troy Lee Designs? The SKYLINE is the #1 seller for a casual all mountain short, and getting a little more premium, technical and high end with the RUCKUS short for all mountain.
> Troy Lee Designs® | Ruckus Short
> 
> Troy Lee Designs® | Skyline Short
> ...


Is TLD a new company? google pulled up nothing


----------



## drwx (Jun 4, 2011)

Where can you find black markets for $40? The cheapest I've seen is $55 or so on Amazon and backcountry.

--
Stephen


----------



## Terranaut (Jun 9, 2014)

$42 Canadian including shipping from China. Compared them to the "real" thing at my LBS and other than the labels being grey and not white, they were exactly the same. Well other than being $100 cheaper. Found mine on ebay. Do not look for Troy Lee Designs. Look for MTB shorts.

Sent from my SGH-I747M using Tapatalk


----------



## TwiceHorn (Jun 18, 2014)

Anybody ever seen or heard of Santic?

Amazon.com: Santic Mens Mountain Loose-fit Biking Shorts Padded Coolmax Cycling MTB Short: Clothing

Seems to be a whole line of cyclewear from China, which may or may not be bad since all clothing comes from China or worse. Price is certainly right.


----------



## unrooted (Jul 31, 2007)

You get what you pay for. . .


----------



## TwiceHorn (Jun 18, 2014)

unrooted said:


> You get what you pay for. . .


True . . . but becoming less so.


----------



## unrooted (Jul 31, 2007)

I just think those shirts are really ugly.


----------



## objectuser (Oct 27, 2013)

Another thread on shorts with a particularly insightful post.


----------



## HEGGA (Feb 29, 2012)

Terranaut said:


> $42 Canadian including shipping from China. Compared them to the "real" thing at my LBS and other than the labels being grey and not white, they were exactly the same. Well other than being $100 cheaper. Found mine on ebay. Do not look for Troy Lee Designs. Look for MTB shorts.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I747M using Tapatalk


I second this, I was also able to snatch tld Moto shorts from ebay for around 40$ shipped to Bosnia. I wasn't able to notice any differences apart from labels. Bonus points for making them in size 42 (yes, I have huge ass) when 38 was biggest one available at tld website  I even made a post about this on forum, hoping to spread the news but it was promptly deleted


----------



## grandegrande (Apr 30, 2007)

Best shorts I've owned. Besides the fact that they're white, and eventually turn brown after a few rides/falls.

Troy Lee Designs Ruckus Shorts 2013 > Apparel > Shorts | Jenson USA


----------



## silentG (May 18, 2009)

Zoic Black Market $39.95 - Zoic Black Market Shorts - $39.95 - Bike Parts 360

I believe I ordered my second pair of Black Markets from this vendor.

Google fu is always your friend when it comes to shopping around.


----------



## drwx (Jun 4, 2011)

silentG said:


> Zoic Black Market $39.95 - Zoic Black Market Shorts - $39.95 - Bike Parts 360
> 
> I believe I ordered my second pair of Black Markets from this vendor.
> 
> Google fu is always your friend when it comes to shopping around.


Am I blind... Where is the button to add those to the cart to buy them?

--
Stephen


----------



## vtmusher (Mar 29, 2011)

Been wearing Fox Indicator shorts this season and love them. Just ordered a 3rd pair. Found them online for $55.00 which doesn't seem too bad. Pearl izumi liner shorts are well ventilated and fit well under the Indicators.


----------



## Miker J (Nov 4, 2003)

Endura.


----------



## Daxdagr8t (Jul 9, 2014)

I use fox demo and ranger shorts. I bought them for $50, just look around the net to get the best deal. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TwiceHorn (Jun 18, 2014)

Sooo, this is probably a stupida$$ question, but as expensive as these shorts are, do you wash them after every ride? Just the shell? The liner? Both?

If I ride 3-4x week, I'm either going to a) need about $200 worth of shorts, b) wash them all the time or c) be kind of nasty.


----------



## Petti the Yeti (May 30, 2011)

I bought a few pairs of generic bike shorts on Amazon back in February for $25 each. They've jumped back up to $40 now, but still cheaper than a lot of baggies. The branding is Aerotech Designs; Never heard of them before, but the shorts have held up to almost everyday wear, even off the bike. One pair of gray shorts came with a left sided zipper, but other than that nag, I'm happy with them. Just wear your chamois under them.
Amazon.com : Men's Bicycle Commuter Pedal Pusher Capris : Capri Pants Men : Sports & Outdoors


----------



## Daxdagr8t (Jul 9, 2014)

The chamois i wash every ride, the shell depending if im going to ride the next day. I have extra gel ride shorts that I use back to back rides. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TraxFactory (Sep 10, 1999)

TwiceHorn said:


> Sooo, this is probably a stupida$$ question, but as expensive as these shorts are, do you wash them after every ride? Just the shell? The liner? Both?
> 
> If I ride 3-4x week, I'm either going to a) need about $200 worth of shorts, b) wash them all the time or c) be kind of nasty.


Just about every ride, the Zoics are quality and hold up really well. I get a couple of years out of them before something blows out..


----------



## unrooted (Jul 31, 2007)

I wash after every ride and hang dry.


----------



## d365 (Jun 13, 2006)

TwiceHorn said:


> Sooo, this is probably a stupida$$ question, but as expensive as these shorts are, do you wash them after every ride?


If you don't wash out the sweat, and bacteria after every ride... 1. you are nasty. 2. you are just inviting jock itch fungus to grow on your junk.... es no bueno.


----------



## SlimL (Aug 5, 2013)

Nubster said:


> Get a quality bike short or bib and wear the baggy shorts of your choice over them. Mountain bike shorts usually suck as the chamois isn't tight against the body where it needs to be and they are expensive.


+1 more. I personally really like the Novara house brand from REI. 2 hand pockets and 2 slash zippered pockets with the inner short/chamois. I keep my iPod (or phone) in one of the zippered pockets and like some one else mentioned it doesn't slap me on the thigh. Pearl Izumi also makes a nice chamois. I don't like the gel chamois because it doesn't seem to cushion as well. Didn't care for bibs so I went with an under the shirt soft suspender with plastic clips which Amazon carries. But again that is just me. Try REI Outlet, PricePoint, or LeftLane Sports for sale price stuff before you spring for the big buck items. Sierra Trading Post may have some stuff too. Enjoy the education and try not to spend to much. At first. Slim


----------



## TwiceHorn (Jun 18, 2014)

d365 said:


> If you don't wash out the sweat, and bacteria after every ride... 1. you are nasty. 2. you are just inviting jock itch fungus to grow on your junk.... es no bueno.


That's what I figured. The hand-wash solution I guess is it. I was thinking back to the old days of real chamois and I know that isn't what they're made of anymore, but figured washing would rag it out pretty quick.


----------



## SlimL (Aug 5, 2013)

Interesting. I didn't catch the washing turn till now. I have 4 sets of shorts /w liners that I rotate. I know we are supposed to wear them commando but I wear a pair of polyester Champion Sports Brief under mine. Here in Seattle you can buy 4 pair at Costco for about $12. Those I wear once and just toss in the wash with no special care taken. When it is time to wash the actual shorts I cold wash in the machine, delicate cycle with Woolite, then hang dry. I prefer to wash the shorts just when they get dirty not wanting to degrade the material to quickly. $50 for a new pair of shorts is $50. That may be T.M.I. but I was taught by my MTB Master to do that and didn't learn later about the going commando. Oh and Bag Balm is our friend. Slim


----------



## chris15706 (May 12, 2006)

I have used hoss ponderosa shorts in the past. They were alright. My favorite were fox (rangers I think). I recently tried out the nashbar s2 bib shorts underneath the fox shorts and some nashbar shorts. The bibs are way better at holding the boys in one place. Before I felt like I was constantly adjusting my jewels. The only problem I have now is the shorts ride up. I know the solution would be to just not use any shorts over the bibs but I don't like the spandex look. I agree that it sounds dumb to worry about the way we look but if it was all form over function we would be wearing chamois panties and no shirt right? Don't think I would stop at the gas station wearing that haha.


----------



## Gordon Shumway (Sep 17, 2012)

Dirtbaggies if you are willing to drop the $ on them. Completely worth the investment if you ride often enough. They have a 'roadie' style bib with a baggie liner that snaps to some loops on the bib. There are pockets on the baggies as well as in the bib.

Since you should wash your shorts after every ride you really only need 1 pair but I am getting another for weekend trips where I can't wash them. My LBS gave me 15% off on them and I had a choice to pick either chamois butter or a mini ratchet tool as a extra with them, although I would pay full retail for them after using them for a few months.

DirtBaggies - The most comfortable mountain bike shorts you'll ever wear.

Oh yeah, and they have an opening in the crotch of the bib for pee stops so you don't have to pull the bib down.


----------



## xmrevo8x (Jul 12, 2014)

ebay padded underwear shorts for $8 shipped. You can wear any pair of shorts you want on top of that. cheap stuff.


----------



## xlash (Aug 6, 2012)

I got a pair of Northwave shorts. Came with the liner inside. Pretty happy with them.


----------



## penn_rider (Oct 5, 2010)

I just wear my bibs,,, spandex rules!


----------



## GelatiCruiser (Oct 11, 2012)

Don't want to drop a ton of cash,and want something with a removable liner that will last a bit...looks like the 12" Rangers are my best bet?


----------



## chris15706 (May 12, 2006)

Gordon Shumway said:


> Dirtbaggies if you are willing to drop the $ on them. Completely worth the investment if you ride often enough. They have a 'roadie' style bib with a baggie liner that snaps to some loops on the bib. There are pockets on the baggies as well as in the bib.
> 
> Since you should wash your shorts after every ride you really only need 1 pair but I am getting another for weekend trips where I can't wash them. My LBS gave me 15% off on them and I had a choice to pick either chamois butter or a mini ratchet tool as a extra with them, although I would pay full retail for them after using them for a few months.
> 
> ...


I really like those but that's a lot of cash. Really if there was a way to attach the bibs with some kind of Velcro or something to the fox ranger 12 inch shorts that would be it to me.


----------



## GelatiCruiser (Oct 11, 2012)

Don't get the bib hype. Are they really worth it? I like baggier clothes...


----------



## drwx (Jun 4, 2011)

GelatiCruiser said:


> Don't get the bib hype. Are they really worth it? I like baggier clothes...


I think they are supposed to prevent muffin tops.. Or the liners from rolling down. Everyone that I know that has used them swears by them. I've never tried them because I can't figure out how you'd take a leak without having to undress.

--
Stephen


----------



## SlimL (Aug 5, 2013)

GelatiCruiser said:


> Don't get the bib hype. Are they really worth it? I like baggier clothes...


I am with you but I don't want pants down around my ankles either . I use a pair of undershirt suspenders to keep my pants up. Slim


----------



## Miker J (Nov 4, 2003)

*Look nice...*



Gordon Shumway said:


> Dirtbaggies if you are willing to drop the $ on them. Completely worth the investment if you ride often enough. They have a 'roadie' style bib with a baggie liner that snaps to some loops on the bib. There are pockets on the baggies as well as in the bib.
> 
> Since you should wash your shorts after every ride you really only need 1 pair but I am getting another for weekend trips where I can't wash them. My LBS gave me 15% off on them and I had a choice to pick either chamois butter or a mini ratchet tool as a extra with them, although I would pay full retail for them after using them for a few months.
> 
> ...


Went to buy a pair of the mesh flavor and looks like they are out of colors other than the black/green.


----------



## JimmyC (Dec 19, 2005)

I thought that I would throw another option out there. I have been using Gravity Anomaly Teamster shorts---nice material, waist adjustment, and pockets. They worked on the crotch design to minimize "catching" on the seat when moving rearward on technical sections---and they did a really nice job!! The shorts are $70 without liner---but are made in the USA by a small company. Very good stuff!!!

Mountain Bike Shorts


----------



## Gordon Shumway (Sep 17, 2012)

GelatiCruiser said:


> Don't get the bib hype. Are they really worth it? I like baggier clothes...


It is a bib under baggies and I too was skeptical. The Dirtbaggies have a shell that snaps to the bib and I seriously never even notice I am wearing a bib deal. Yes, they look f*cking ridiculous with just the wrestling suit on but once you put your shorts over them and a shirt on it is all normal.

Oh, and they are made in the USA here in CA.


----------



## gps_dr (Feb 27, 2007)

I like my zoic shorts.
1 right rear zipper pocket
2 lower leg small zipper pockets
2 slash pockets in front - large enough to comfortably hold my phablet on left and concealed carry pistol inside an in-pocket holster.


----------



## Aimant (Apr 16, 2013)

I would recommend TLD Ruckus shorts after trying many other shorts. It's just awesome with lots of features: ventilation zippers, 3 pockets (two got zippers), stretchable, light, right length, fantastic feel, side velcro belts to adjust the waist. Yes, it is expensive.


----------



## CrozCountry (Mar 18, 2011)

Anything from Endura or Royal is top quality and a safe bet if they fit you. TLD is OK too, but I like Endura and Royal fit better. Fox and Zoic, meh. They should do better for the price.
Rockgarden pants I looked at were the lowest end of the spectrum.


----------



## Aimant (Apr 16, 2013)

I have Endura Humvee shorts. Those are exceptionally durable shorts. Nevertheless, they feel very bulky, hot and not as comfortable as TLD Ruckus (2014 model). Humvee also got plenty of pockets but not as functional.


----------



## GelatiCruiser (Oct 11, 2012)

I got a pair of Fox Ranger 12" shorts with the liner attached. I cut the loops to keep them separate. I love the shorts, even though they run a bit small in the waist. They are very durable (so far), light, inexpensive, not restrictive and have a decent amount of venting/cool "feel" to them. I don't care for the liner that much. It sits too low and too far towards my crotch, which makes it pretty uncomfortable to walk around in (getting to the car, or from the car at the trail to the bathroom, etc...). Also, the padding is VERY thin. I should have bought a nice pair of shorts and a nice liner separately, but at <$45 for the pair, I fell like I got a good deal and it has made the ride MUCH more tolerable as far as comfort is concerned.


----------



## bloodyknee (Jul 29, 2008)

When it's over 50F I wear Zoic Ether over bibs. They come with a liner, which is not bad, but once you wear bibs you'll never wear anything else. 

when it's below 50F I wear Endura Humvee 3/4 knickers over Bibs. Cool feature on these are zippers on each side that are actually for ventilation if you get too warm.


----------



## trailof (Mar 18, 2010)

I always wore regular chamios type shorts until I won a pair of bibs. I now only grab my regular shorts if all my bibs are dirty, road or dirt. just find some shorts you find comfortable to wear over them.

Bibs stay up, no rolling of the top edge, just all around more comfortable. Until you need to pee when you're out in the woods, that can be a bit more difficult!


----------



## Gordon Shumway (Sep 17, 2012)

trailof said:


> I always wore regular chamios type shorts until I won a pair of bibs. I now only grab my regular shorts if all my bibs are dirty, road or dirt. just find some shorts you find comfortable to wear over them.
> 
> Bibs stay up, no rolling of the top edge, just all around more comfortable. Until you need to pee when you're out in the woods, that can be a bit more difficult!


That's what is great about Dirtbaggies, they have a pee hole in the bib!

DirtBaggies - The most comfortable mountain bike shorts you'll ever wear.


----------



## Elbastardo (Oct 30, 2014)

I bought some cheap cycling shorts on Amazon with chamois for $19 and haven't had an issue with rolling at the top of the edge.

That said, I usually only wear Troy lee shorts, or fox. I have found alpinestars don't last very long.


----------



## unabashedlypro (Nov 14, 2014)

TLD Ace shorts are a great, trim fit, and super lightweight if that's what you enjoy. They almost felt _too_ light at first touch, but after a few slaps they are still in good shape.

I'm sure i'll get reamed for this-but I jumped into two different pairs of Kitsbow shorts and will probably never go back to the Fox and Specialized shorts I once endured and pretended to love. Certainly not for everyone, but they work great for me.


----------

